# Autres langages > Autres langages > VHDL >  Code source de l'algorithme de compression jpeg

## hfayman

salut a tous 
svp est ce que je peux trouver quelqu'un peut me donner le code source du standard de compression JPEG en langage VHDL, j'en ai fortement besoin.
merci de m'aider, j'attend vos  rponses     ::D:

----------


## pseudocode

::google2::  --> A JPEG Decoder IP Module Designed Using VHDL

----------

